# جهاز تحديد اعطال كابلات الفايبر وماكينة لحام الفايبر



## نسائم الجنه (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الي المهندسين المتخصين في الفايبر ممكن اعرف ايه الاجهزة المستخدمة في تحديد اعطال الفايبر وايه نوع الجهاز الافضل والادق ومواصفاته ايه ونوع الماركة وكمان كنت عايزة اعرف برضه ماكينه لحام لكابلات الفايبر تكون ماركة نظيفه لو حد عنده موضوع بيتكلم عن الاجهزة ديه يبقي جزاه الله كل الخير وشكرا لكل من افادني في المواضيع السابقه ربنا يجعل هذه الافاده في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نسائم الجنه (25 أبريل 2013)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## نسائم الجنه (25 أبريل 2013)

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله


----------



## نسائم الجنه (26 أبريل 2013)

الله المستعان


----------



## shelta (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بالنسبه للجهاز المستخدم في قياس الفايبر وتحديد الاعطال يسمي OTDR وهي اخصار لي *Optical Time-Domain Reflectometers* وهناك عدة شركات حول العالم تقوم بتصنيع OTDR واليك هذا النوع FTB-200 من شركه EXFO وهي شركة كنديه وهو نوع ممتاز ونستخدمه نحن كثيرا هنا في السودان اما بالنسبه للحام الفاير نتسخدم Fusion Splicer وبالخص منتجات شركة fujikura وهي شركة يابانيه وهناك مديلات recommend مثلا FSM-50S Fusion Splicer FSM-60S Fusion Splicer يمكنك مراجهة موصفات الاجهز لمزيد من المعلومات نحن في الخدمة


----------



## nuoe101 (8 أغسطس 2014)

*Optical Time-Domain Reflectometers*
*جهاز لدية عدت اغراض للعمل في مجال الفايبر منها*
*قياس الاشارة *
*يحدد طول الكيبل *
*يحدد اين انقطاع الكيبل *
*يحدد مقدار الاشارة المفقودة *
*يعمل كـ كاشف للكوابل في الكبائن (يوجد لديك اكثر من 100 كيبل ترغب بتحديد كيبل معين من الكوابل هذة يحددلك الكيبل وهذة تغنية عالية جداَ ومريحة جداً للاعمال الشاقة والتي كانت تأخذ وقت كبير جداً *
*يعمل الجهاز كــ حل جميع مشاكل الكوابل الفايبر من النوعين *
*Single mode and melt mode*
*تختلف الشركات في التصنيع لكن اجودها الامريكية واليابانية *
*انا استخدم اليابانية **Optical Time-Domain Reflectometers*


----------

